# Solved: Office File Validation detected a problem...



## GreyGuy (Dec 19, 2006)

One .xls (2003) file, out of hundreds, on a network share throws this error. OK, I've read all about why I need it and where to download it from... but what exactly is causing the problem? (and how do I fix it?) No malware or AV products have picked up anything! Network guys have noticed no unusal traffic on my subnet. AND, of course, it's a file frequently used by all the secretaries. Int WTF over?

Office File Validation, a Microsoft Office 2010 security feature, is now available for both Office 2003 and Office 2007. Office File Validation helps prevent file format attacks by scanning Office binary file formats before they are opened in Microsoft Excel 2010, PowerPoint 2010, or Word 2010. We strongly recommend that Office File Validation be applied to all computers that use Office 2003 and Office 2007. However, Office File Validation, in combination with Protected View, offers an even better security experience. Protected View is a new security feature that is available only in Office 2010. It helps mitigate exploits to your computer by opening files in a restricted sandbox environment. There, they can be examined before they are opened for editing in Excel 2010, PowerPoint 2010, or Word 2010.

About Office File Validation
Office File Validation helps detect and prevent a kind of exploit known as a file format attack or file fuzzing attack. File format attacks exploit the integrity of a file, and they occur when someone intentionally modifies the structure of a file to add malicious code. Usually the malicious code is run remotely and is used to elevate the privilege of restricted accounts on the computer. As a result, attackers could gain access to a computer that they did not previously have access to. This could enable an attacker to read sensitive information on the computer's hard disk drive or install malware, such as a worm or a key logging program. The Office File Validation feature helps prevent file format attacks by scanning and validating files before they are opened and then notifying the user if the file may have been compromised.
​
Oh, I should probably say it only occurs with this one file... on different machines... with different users... both user level and local admin level.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Probably part of a recent update. It looks like it can be disabled via registry entry:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg985445(office.12).aspx
Or Uninstall this update:
KB2501584


----------



## Sandip2k (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes using the registry entry we can turn of the Excel valdiation add on feature.

Reg entry as follows
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Excel\Security\FileValidation]
"EnableOnLoad"=dword:00000000

But when we are working with web based application where we can not change the client registry to open the excel from our application.
Do you know where can we get the validation error to fix then? I mean is there any log file where these validation error get saved?

Thanks,
Sandip


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think there is anything you can do to work with file validation on a remote client.


----------



## GreyGuy (Dec 19, 2006)

OK, after much research I have found a highly sophisticated technical solution... open this OLD file in Ofc 2003 or 07 do a Save As and continue to use this NEW file that validates just fine.


----------



## GreyGuy (Dec 19, 2006)

When I said do a "Save As" I meant to save as the newer version (2003/07) of Excel NOT 97 or XP. Sorry for not being clear.


----------

